# where u insured ?



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

hi

looking for a cheap quote so where are u insured ?

thanks


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Sky insurance have been good for me last two years.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Admiral multicar for me


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Brentacre. Flux, admiral and sky were beyond useless for me.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Aviva always seem to be about the cheapest for me, especially after Quidco cashback


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Bell Insurance :thumb:


----------



## Machine_Valet (Apr 1, 2012)

Admiral multicar also


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

swiftcover for the daily driver


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Admiral seems to be best for me!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Churchill have been smashing everyone out of the water at the moment for all my family


----------



## ICF (May 18, 2012)

LV for me and the missus


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Admiral for me.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

admiral


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Aviva.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

RSA/Royal Sun Alliance were cheapest for me.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Adrian flux cheapest by miles last year and £10 cheaper this year


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

Sky Insurance. Best price, best service. Been with them for nearly 5 years now. Have all our cars done with them. Friends and family also recommended to them. Highly recommended.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Privelege this year. Some other robbers next year, more than likely.


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Admiral get's my :thumb: 
But Tesco and Aviva were good in the past too.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

BF is with Adrian Flux and has been for about 6 years, they've price matched since he moved from his TypeR. However they wanted an extra £200+ to insure my Abarth 500.
I'm with LV Best quote with £250 excess and unlimited NCB. 
I think tho the info here will vary depending where you are in the UK. LV great for girlie in Wirral but maybe not for you. Plus depends what your driving.


----------



## nethers66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Admiral Multi car too, we have 3 daily driver cars covered all at pretty reasonable prices, I added my weekend MX5 to them and paid £18 !! for the rest of the year till December renewal. Shocked but happy.


----------



## nabz1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Aviva, but will be changing to elephant soon in the near future.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm with Sky now. The best service and price for me covering all mods like for like.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I've just gone to Aviva, were about £60 cheaper than most quotes I was getting.


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

scratcher said:


> I'm with Sky now. The best service and price for me covering all mods like for like.


Thanks for the feedback :thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

LV for me.

£550 -The best quote for my new Astra GTC at the time when all other insurers wanted nearly £1,000 in some cases.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Admiral.

I'm 19, 2 NCB. Mine was £750. Albeit on a 1.2 fiesta.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Adrian flux

Wouldn't say cheap, but I'm covered for modifications which many wouldn't do at my age

Still competitive though


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

What's the car? Adrian Flux if it a high end peformance type, otherwise quote me happy for the cheapest around.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Sky Insurance have just knocked the wind out of all the other Insurance Companie's sails for me.

Adrian Flux quoted me £579 via email, as my renewal charge, and then dropped to £420ish as soon as I told them about the competition.

For the fact that they tried to quote me an 'extra' £150odd in the first place was the reason I changed.

So, as of Today, this is my 2nd time with Sky....had no problems when I was insured with them 2 years ago :thumb:


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

I usually change every year, last year it was Churchill and their renewal was a laugh. This year its Saga who were £40 cheaper than Churchill. Will be interesting to see what Saga's renewal is in April.

What I usually find is that they lure you in with a cheap first quote and then jack up the renewal premium. Watchdog had a good show on a couple of month ago about Churchill, you could leave them and then rejoin cheaper than renewing, which to me is ludicrous.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Audi was the cheapest quote I had , so couldn't knock that


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Scotty Pro said:


> I usually change every year, last year it was Churchill and their renewal was a laugh. This year its Saga who were £40 cheaper than Churchill. Will be interesting to see what Saga's renewal is in April.
> 
> What I usually find is that they lure you in with a cheap first quote and then jack up the renewal premium. Watchdog had a good show on a couple of month ago about Churchill, you could leave them and then rejoin cheaper than renewing, which to me is ludicrous.


^ I used to do the same with MoreThan. If you were a first time customer, you were offered a discount. So instead of 'continuing' my premium, I would cancel, and then renew under a new Insurance Quote no.

That was until they ended up being MoreThan everybody else quoted!!!


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Kriminal said:


> ^ I used to do the same with MoreThan. If you were a first time customer, you were offered a discount. So instead of 'continuing' my premium, I would cancel, and then renew under a new Insurance Quote no.
> 
> That was until they ended up being *MoreThan everybody else quoted*!!!


:lol::lol:


----------

